# Kidney stone ruined my steelhead trip



## monkfish (Apr 3, 2010)

Doesn't it always happen? I'm scheduled to do a charter for steel in the lower Rocky Sunday morning with my son. But at dinner Sat. night a 1.3 centimeter kidney stone decides to ruin my plans. 

Ouch that hurt. Obviously, I'm so filled with drugs I can't get up and drive my son around and fish all day. But I tried. My wife hid my keys.

Hope you had a great day.


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

I hear ya brother. I've had a couple myself. It will give you a whole new outlook on pain.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

yep, i,ve had alot of things messed up by kidney stones. i lost count around 33 35 somewhere around there. i,ve passed most of them but have had to have 3 of them busted up. they was just to big to pass. they put me in this big tank and used sound waves to bust up the stone. then they went in to try and get one but couldnt get it. so they put a stint in so i could pass it.

i feel for anybody that has a kidney stone. but that nurse sure looks good with that needle full of pain killer,LOL.
sherman


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I had one last Fall and passed it. It got knocked loose while mowing some bumpy terrain-the mower was jostling me up and down. Nasty looking little hugger. The doc said I have several more forming. He said lay off tea and don't eat nuts! Go figure! Kinda the type of thing you'd wish on someone you despise!


----------



## MY BONNIE (Nov 11, 2009)

Monk fish, I think we would have done well. My buddy fished the area we were going to fish that morning. He pulled 11. I fished the after noon and had three bites, none landed. Seems to have been a morning bite. Hope you feel better, many next weekend.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## monkfish (Apr 3, 2010)

MY BONNIE said:


> Monk fish, I think we would have done well. My buddy fished the area we were going to fish that morning. He pulled 11. I fished the after noon and had three bites, none landed. Seems to have been a morning bite. Hope you feel better, many next weekend.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I sent you an email. Can we go Sat March 23rd at 6am to reschedule? My son is dying to go. Me too.


----------



## monkfish (Apr 3, 2010)

Finally made it out with Marc today. Got 5 nice skippers, and missed about 10. Couldn't get the hog on. My son got his first steel and we had a great time. Despite almost freezing in the morning... it was really cold before sun up on the hill.

I HIGHLY recommend this trip with Marc if you want to catch some fish and be comfortable and warm and dry.  Exactly what a charter should be. You just relax and fish!

My Bonnie Charters / Marc Bottone

www.fishmybonnie.com


----------



## MY BONNIE (Nov 11, 2009)

Its great helping to get the next generation of steelhead fisherman hooked on the sport. Thanks again. Hope to see you next fall for some salmon fishing. Fishmybonnie.com 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

